

Darpa Is Weaponizing Oculus Rift for Cyberwar - yanatan16
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/darpa-is-using-oculus-rift-to-prep-for-cyberwar

======
mattkrea
> After all, the Pentagon is currently working to hire thousands of digital
> warriors to fill out its ranks, and many of them may not be familiar with
> using a command line, let alone writing code. “The genre of people that
> Cyber Command are working to recruit are fresh out of high school and
> college,” says Pound.

Why are they recruiting people with no technical skill for a highly technical
field?

edit: added bit from the article

~~~
swalsh
It seems like if they can make things generic enough for a non technical
person to do the job, they can just place a computer at the seat instead.
You're probably get faster reactions, and better decisions.

------
drKarl
So hollywood hacker movies were right after all?

------
jinushaun
Followup article: Darpa weaponises computers.

